# Shade trees for sale.



## Brushwacker (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a small garden full of trees up to 14 foot high and 3inches in diameter and smaller , many about 1/2 that size. About 30 Silver Maple and River Birch,4 Elm, 2 large Weeping Willow, and some smaller silver maple and Red cedar. I have root pruned annually and have these IN state nursery inspected . I have been digging these out by hand and sewing them in burlap.
If someone in my area has a tree spade I would give them 50% of the stock for ball and burlaping what is in the ground, or possibly hire them to do it.
I am in northern IN 45 miles south of Michigan City.
Thanks for any interest ,and I apoligize I can't post pictures. Lv msg at 973-349-4087


----------

